

Show HN: Branch iOS Share Sheet – add links with automatic share tracking - maephet
https://blog.branch.io/oversharekit-launch?hn=1

======
hellbanner
iOS Developers: how much time would it take to implement this on your own? I
couldn't find good documentation from Apple about "deep linking" for fresh
installs. (searching for "deep linking" found me affiliate references and
registering URL schemes).

~~~
maephet
Here's how to build it on your own.
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15955798/ios-app-store-
pa...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15955798/ios-app-store-pass-
parameters-in-store-download-link/27466164#27466164)

